# Astronomy Carbon Footprint



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: 


> _. . .
> A new estimate of the greenhouse gas emissions linked to all ground- and space-based telescopes, in the journal Nature Astronomy, says the annual carbon footprint of astronomy's research infrastructure is equivalent to about 20 million metric tons of carbon dioxide.
> 
> "Just to give you some perspective - 20 million tonnes of CO2 - this is the annual carbon footprint of countries like Estonia, Croatia, or Bulgaria," says Jürgen Knödlseder, an astronomer at IRAP, an astrophysics laboratory in France.
> ...


Astronomy marks the on going split between: empiricism, and; 'faith' based claims. As Galileo said, 'Look through the telescope.' Until then, non-observations were the knowledge of the day and they were too often wrong. So this article represents the 'rear guard' of the non-empirical advocates who cherry pick a popular but often wrong impression.

Bob Wilson


----------

